# 29888,29881,29882



## dana.catana (Mar 8, 2012)

So here is the deal...

The doc performed an ACL reconstruction with patellar tendon autograft , partial lateral menisectomy and medial meniscus repair, right knee. 

I billed 29888 , 29882-51 and 29881-59

One of the medical billers in the office is arguing that the 29888 should never be reported with 29881 because it is the same thing. 

I told her it can be billed as long as it was done in separate compartments of the knee. Am i correct or is she correct? 

Can you guys help? Did i billed this surgery right?


----------



## jdemar (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with you, but I would have used a 59 modifier instead of the 51 so the insr. co. knows they are separate compartments.


----------



## scooter1 (Mar 8, 2012)

I agredd with jdemar.   Use the 59 modifier and it should be OK


----------



## debwoods65 (Mar 8, 2012)

As the others have stated already I agree with what you did other than using the 59 in place of the 51 modifier.  29888 is for ACL repair and 29881 for meniscectomy - they are NOT the same thing.


----------



## abbycat333 (Apr 8, 2012)

That is baloney---I have always gotten paid using 29888 with 29881-51. The meniscal repair however should be with mod 59 to distinguish it from the menisectomy. Repair of an ACL in no way is the same as repair of a meniscus.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree with you....SEPARATE area...I bill ASC so 29888 29882 and 29881-59


----------



## ddela1 (Apr 29, 2015)

*99213 and 29405*

What if the patient reinjured (within 2 days of previous injury) in this case can 99213  and 29405 and if so what Modifiers should be used?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hate to add fuel to this discussion, but if you look at AAOS GSD for 29881 it indicates that 29882 is not included.  If you look at AAOS GSD for 29882 it indicates 29881 is not included for other meniscus, other leg.  I agree that all three can be coded if the meniscus repair and menisectomy are in separate compartments, however we put the mod 59 on 29882 based on AAOS GSD for 29881.

Also, when you run 29881 and 29882 through NCCI edits, 29882 is the column two code which means it would take the modifier rather than 29881.


----------

